# how should i wean my budgie



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

i have three budgies. two were already weaned off seeds and onto eggfood, but the third is a lot harder than i thought.we put her in a different cage (apart from the others) and put 2 tsp of eggfood and 1 tsp of seeds every morning.she eats the tsp of seed. but she's constantly trying to get to the other 2 budgies. she's so focused on this that we've made no process on weaning her.

A)is there a way to wean her when she's with the others without them eating seeds?

B) should i first tame her before attempting to wean her?

C) is there maybe a better way of weaning her off seed (this way was suggested by our avian vet)?

she was an aviary bird, but is now an inside bird. She's not even a year old. is this a good way to tame her?
How to Tame Your Budgies (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why have you separated this chick from the other two and why isn't the father bird caring for them?

Budgie Hand Feeding And Weaning Guide - Cute Little Birdies Aviary*


----------



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

oh, they are not chicks, they are already weaned and eating by themselves! all three are more or less one year old. My avian vet says that it would be a healthier lifestyle if i wean them OFF seeds and onto eggfood.
Sorry to go off topic, but how do you get an avatar?


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm glad to hear these are not chicks you are trying to wean.

It's actually easier to wean a bird onto new foods alongside birds that are already eating these new foods. It's kind of like "Monkey see, Monkey do". Your bird will see that the others are enjoying this food, and they are more likely to go for it themselves.

I would suggest putting the bird back with the other two, and just be patient. I'm sure he'll come around eventually.


----------



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

thank you so much

dodobudge:Love birds:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please read the information in the stickies in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum for information on how to introduce new foods to budgies.

I would put the budgie you've separated back with her friends.

With regard to Avatars:

Go to your User Control Panel
Settings and Options
Edit Avatar

Then you can upload a picture of the appropriate size for an Avatar.*


----------



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

thanks

dodobudge:Love birds:


----------

